# Meat Discoloration



## Garband (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm not exactly sure where to put this, so if this in the wrong spot.. Sorry. 

I'm not sure how to describe it.. But, on the steaks I cooked tonight there was a lot of discoloration. The first word that comes to mind is a "chemical" type of coloring.. Shiny, rainbow-ish... And it stayed after the meat was cooked.

I don't have any clue what this is/safe to eat.. So your help is appreciated. :]


----------



## Alix (Apr 25, 2009)

I'd toss it. Sorry, but that is not something found in nature so I would ditch it.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree with Alix, I'd think there might be an off smell about the meat..I would NOT eat it.
kadesma


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 25, 2009)

Obvious contamination! Discard! Do not consume! Contamination could possibly be some type of oil...


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 26, 2009)

I agree with all of the above.  This meat is definitely contaminated.  Don't eat it and wash all the pans, utensils, etc. you used to cook it (anything that touched it raw or cooked) very well.  Sanitize in the dishwasher or with a mild bleach solution.


----------



## SoupDragon (Apr 26, 2009)

If in doubt, throw it out.

Never worth the risk.


----------



## luvs (Apr 26, 2009)

sounds like silverskiin. it's connective tisssue, (elastin), that doesn't break down even during cooking. was it a larger cut of meat??
shoula been removed by a butcher.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 26, 2009)

Here is a technical article that states this is a physical phenomenon that has nothing to do with contamination or rotting.


----------



## Garband (Apr 26, 2009)

luvs said:


> sounds like silverskiin. it's connective tisssue, (elastin), that doesn't break down even during cooking. was it a larger cut of meat??
> shoula been removed by a butcher.


It was pretty small. A bunch of pan steaks.



Andy M. said:


> Here is a technical article that states this is a physical phenomenon that has nothing to do with contamination or rotting.


Thanks. :] I thought of Googling it, but decided I'd get better, real-world answers here rather than a bunch of scientific stuff. 

Thanks for all the replies... I was sort of worried as I started reading because me (and my family) quickly consumed the steaks, and I'm not a fan of food-borne illnesses. lol


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 26, 2009)

Garband said:


> ...Thanks for all the replies... I was sort of worried as I started reading because me (and my family) quickly consumed the steaks, and I'm not a fan of food-borne illnesses. lol



I assume you all are feeling fine...


----------



## Garband (Apr 26, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> I assume you all are feeling fine...



Oh yeah, definitely. If anything, this is the most energized I've been in a few months. lol


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 26, 2009)

Garband said:


> Oh yeah, definitely. If anything, this is the most energized I've been in a few months. lol



"Energized"...that's not double-talk for that "get up and go feeling" is it?


----------



## Garband (Apr 27, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> "Energized"...that's not double-talk for that "get up and go feeling" is it?


Haha

No, not at all. I was just very awake yesterday, which is odd because I'm usually dragging until later in the evening. lol


----------

